
Young people are right to be angry about their financial insecurity - teslacar
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/mar/16/young-people-right-to-be-angry-financial-insecurity-joseph-stiglitz
======
tbihl
Article should have a (2016).

The author certainly isn't wrong. As a country, we've squandered an astounding
amount of resources in the last 70 years. Since we hooked ourselves in the
suburban experiment, we've gone broke. And along with the background hum of
accumulating public debt, we've gone crazy with private debt to fuel our out-
of-control growth Bonanza. Whenever we run out of qualified borrowers, we
always kick the can down the road once more by lowering standards.

Subprime mortgages. 84 month car loans. Enormous, nearly inescapable loans to
kids who have no idea what they're doing.

As someone in the final group, I'm torn between wanting the madness to end on
one hand; and hoping it doesn't end quite yet, so I can get out from
underneath my debt before there are no jobs with which to even repay my loans.

Pair the loan payments with the rents paid to companies with their
homogeneous, extractive shitbox apartments -- I hope no one was expecting the
new generation of highly-educated workers to get the economy working properly
again...

